# HDMI extender over CAT5



## sleichli (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a unique setup and bought the base model Roamio for OTA capability (no cable). I bought HDMI extenders over CAT5 and assumed it would work (works on other devices so I know the cables are working). When I connect the roamio I get nothing but I know that my TV is receiving a signal because the HDMI input is highlighted. I assume that the handshake between the roamio and HDMI extenders not working? Tech support was useless - they just said we do not support HDMI extenders. I refuse to go composite to cat5 due to poor resolution so this is my only logical option. Any advice?


----------



## temitch (Mar 7, 2010)

What is the distance between the Tivo and the TV?
If it is 60' or less try the following HDMI with Redmere:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10255&cs_id=1025507&p_id=9173&seq=1&format=2
I have used 30' with no trouble. Also like the fact they are very thin cables.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

I use a tivio Roamio base with a 65ft HDMI run to the display. Use a gefen HDMI extender. Works fine. No issues.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have one of those. The first one I bought was a cheap unit (~$90). It seemed to work OK at first and then it just stopped for no reason. It worked with a short Cat-5 run, but with my long run it wouldn't. I replaced it with a much more expensive model (~$250), with better reviews, and that one worked great for many years.


----------



## sleichli (Sep 26, 2013)

I can't run longer HDMI cables - I have 3 Ethernet cables to the TV through walls and ceilings. I was using Component over cat5 for my directv dvr but cut the cord and now going with OTA only - hence the roamio base model. I could go composite to cat5 but resolution will suffer. Is there a hdmi over cat5 solution that works?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What resolutions do you have checked in the Roamio?

The one I have is only HDMI 1.2 compliant so I don't think it supports 1080p. You may want to uncheck the 1080p option on your Roamio and see if that allows it to work. You may even want to try limiting it to 720p if it still doesn't work.


----------



## sleichli (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Dan - I tried the different resolutions and still no luck. I don't know why it would not work when it works flawlessly with other devices - AppleTV, other dvr's. Additional thoughts?


----------



## sleichli (Sep 26, 2013)

These are the HDMI extenders over CAT5 that I am using:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003LZA95W/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

sleichli said:


> Thanks Dan - I tried the different resolutions and still no luck. I don't know why it would not work when it works flawlessly with other devices - AppleTV, other dvr's. Additional thoughts?


I can give you a reason but you wont like it! Tivo doesn't seem to know the word "standards" as in 802.3 standard. Tivo seems to think that when they design something they can use black magic to make things work and if they work fine but if they don't oh well sorry "we don't official support that". Yes I know I am taking a cheap shot at Tivo but when you been in business as long as they have make these DVR's and you constant run in to the same problem from *every generation* maybe you should fix it before you offer something else.

I will say that running Ethernet through HDMI extenders maybe a crap shoot since that is not a typical setup for most users in general but given the fact that all of your other devices work especially Apple should say something. If it is one vendor that would be propriety it would be Apple. If you do get it working I love to hear back to see what you did to make it work. Best of luck.


----------



## dukenilnil (May 15, 2009)

Was hoping to hear that Roamio was better. Please update thread if you find a solution. I took the leap to component. Resolution seemed fine but the audio was a bit muted


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sleichli said:


> These are the HDMI extenders over CAT5 that I am using:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003LZA95W/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's unpowered so I can't imagine it would really work over 30' or so. You need a powered extender to go any real distance. Those cost $120-250.

Edit: If you actually have two Cat5 cables then there are cheaper options. This one on Monoprice is only $45...

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011012&p_id=6532&seq=1&format=2


----------



## sleichli (Sep 26, 2013)

I was actually testing the unit at very short distances so a non-powered HDMI extender over CAT5 did not work. The good news is that a powered HDMI extender did! I bought the following: http://www.altex.com/HDMI-Extender-by-Cat5-Cable-HHEX6-P149021.aspx
and it works perfectly. Wish I saw your post before the purchase as I have 3 CAT5 cables running to that TV but I am happy with the purchase. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sleichli said:


> I was actually testing the unit at very short distances so a non-powered HDMI extender over CAT5 did not work. The good news is that a powered HDMI extender did! I bought the following: http://www.altex.com/HDMI-Extender-by-Cat5-Cable-HHEX6-P149021.aspx
> and it works perfectly. Wish I saw your post before the purchase as I have 3 CAT5 cables running to that TV but I am happy with the purchase. Thanks for your help!


That's the one I had for a while that just suddenly stopped working. The company I bought it from said they had a lot of complaints about it and would not even offer me an exchange only a refund. They said they were going to stop selling it completely.

Although that was over 3 years ago so it's possible it's gotten some sort of hardware refresh since then.


----------



## billschuler (Sep 16, 2013)

You get what you pay for, cheap Hmdi units are not worth buying
Or install, they will fail if not from day one in near future

I own a custom install business's, and this is brand & model I recommend

http://www.atlona.com/HDTX.html. Transmit unit

http://www.atlona.com/HDRX.html. Receive unit

These are HD basedT. Single wire


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you have a AVR with HDMI switching? Have you tried running tivo into a AVR first and then avr out to display via cat 5?


----------

